# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Metro- ja raitioliikenne pysähtyy 23.9. jos JHL:n työnseisaus toteutuu

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Bussipoika

Anarkistit uhkaavat pysäyttää metroa korvaavan bussiliikenteen  :Mad: :http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Anarkistit...a1411263587935

----------


## Karosa

AKT lähti mukaan tukilakkoon, joka tarkoittaa sitä että AKT:läiset eivät aja korvaavia bussivuoroja. Linkissä AKT:n tiedote asiasta:
http://www.akt.fi/index.php?mid=583&...em&itemid=2108

----------


## Bussipoika

> AKT lähti mukaan tukilakkoon, joka tarkoittaa sitä että AKT:läiset eivät aja korvaavia bussivuoroja. Linkissä AKT:n tiedote asiasta:
> http://www.akt.fi/index.php?mid=583&...em&itemid=2108


Onnibus ajamaan? VanHooleissa on ainakin enemmän matkustustilaa kuin VDL LLE-120:ssa  :Smile: 

Onko tosiaankin niin, että kuljettaja EI SAA ajaa vaikka haluisi, jos ammattiliitto on asettanut hänet lakkoon?

----------


## dirrikka

> Onko tosiaankin niin, että kuljettaja EI SAA ajaa vaikka haluisi, jos ammattiliitto on asettanut hänet lakkoon?


Ei ketään voida pakottaa osallistumaan lakkoon, mutta käytännön syistä johtuen on yleensä viisasta tehdä niin kuin määrätään. Periaatteessa lakosta kieltäytyminen voisi kai olla peruste ammattiliitosta erottamiselle...

----------


## Karosa

> Periaatteessa lakosta kieltäytyminen voisi kai olla peruste ammattiliitosta erottamiselle...


Säästyy myös "rikkuriksi" leimaamiselta sekä mahdolliselta selkäsaunalta.  :Laughing:

----------


## dirrikka

> Säästyy myös "rikkuriksi" leimaamiselta sekä mahdolliselta selkäsaunalta.


Tämänkaltaisia synergiaetujakin lakkoon osalistumisesta saattaa olla  :Wink:

----------


## Bussipoika

Tämän HS:n artikkelin mukaan Nobina olisi halukas ajaa h99:tä (ja Veolia h550X:tä), mutta AKT on päätepysäkeillä ottamassa autoja pois, eli AKT:n mukaan EI SAA ajaa ollenkaan korvaavaa liikennettä.

----------


## j-lu

> Tämän HS:n artikkelin mukaan Nobina olisi halukas ajaa h99:tä (ja Veolia h550X:tä), mutta AKT on päätepysäkeillä ottamassa autoja pois, eli AKT:n mukaan EI SAA ajaa ollenkaan korvaavaa liikennettä.


Jaah, huomenna olisi siis tilaisuus lähteä jakamaan AKT:n pojille hopealusikoita pysäkkipaineissa  :Smile:  

Kait se on laitettava kello herättämään.

----------


## MJG

> Säästyy myös "rikkuriksi" leimaamiselta sekä mahdolliselta selkäsaunalta.


HSL:n operaatio ryhtyä pystyttämään "korvaavaa liikennettä" eli rikkuritoimintaa on aika uskomattoman typerä. Firman pikkupoikien keskeisin kompetenssi lienee värikynäviivojen piirtely kartoille, ei suomalaisten työmarkkinakäytäntöjen tuntemus.  Voin uskoa, miten AKT:n toimistolla on hervottomasti hihitetty, kun on tajuttu, että AKT:läisten kuljettajien ajatellaan osallistuvan rikkuritoimintaan.

----------


## j-lu

> HSL:n operaatio ryhtyä pystyttämään "korvaavaa liikennettä" eli rikkuritoimintaa on aika uskomattoman typerä.


OIkeasti tässä aiheessa ei ole mitään muuta typerää kuin se, että yhteiskunta sallii AKT:n ottaa huomenna tuotantovälineitä rikkureilta hallintaan ja ajaa niitä takaisin varikolle. AKT ei omista tuotantovälineitä, eikä sillä ole mitään sanomista siihen, jos joku bussinkuljettajan pätevyyden omaava henkilö haluaa huomenna ajaa bussia ja tarjota korvaavaa liikennettä.

En tule henkilökohtaisesti ehtimään jokaiselle päätepysäkille, joten toivoisin, että yhteiskunta avustaisi poliisin ja armeijan voimin minua huomisessa missiossani.

----------


## aki

HSL on päivittänyt sivuilleen tietoja korvaavasta bussiliikenteestä. Linjoja 99B, 99M ja 99V ajetaan tänään 10min välein. Lisäksi linjaa 550X ajetaan 5min välein.

----------


## Rester

> OIkeasti tässä aiheessa ei ole mitään muuta typerää kuin se, että yhteiskunta sallii AKT:n ottaa huomenna tuotantovälineitä rikkureilta hallintaan ja ajaa niitä takaisin varikolle. AKT ei omista tuotantovälineitä, eikä sillä ole mitään sanomista siihen, jos joku bussinkuljettajan pätevyyden omaava henkilö haluaa huomenna ajaa bussia ja tarjota korvaavaa liikennettä.
> 
> En tule henkilökohtaisesti ehtimään jokaiselle päätepysäkille, joten toivoisin, että yhteiskunta avustaisi poliisin ja armeijan voimin minua huomisessa missiossani.


Kannattanee vähän ottaa asioita ja niiden taustoista selvää ennenkuin täällä alkaa huutelemaan puolitotuuksia. AKT teki mielestäni asiassa oikein, kun ei lähtenyt ajamaan tämän työnseisauksen tehoa heikentävään toimintaan.

----------


## aki

Eri uutislähteiden perusteella liikenne on sujunut yllättävän hyvin keskustan ja Itä-Helsingin välillä. Ihmiset ovat ymmärtäneet jakaa työhönlähtöä -ja paluuta useammalle tunnille joten pelättyä liikennekaaosta ei ole syntynyt. Ilmeisesti myös metroa korvaava bussiliikenne on toiminut kohtalaisesti ja matkustajat ovat mahtuneet busseihin. Monet ovat varmaan myös käyttäneet 550/550X+I-juna mahdollisuutta.
Hankalin tilanne on varmaan ollut Katajanokalla jonne ei ollut minkäänlaista korvaavaa liikennettä.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Eri uutislähteiden perusteella liikenne on sujunut yllättävän hyvin keskustan ja Itä-Helsingin välillä. Ihmiset ovat ymmärtäneet jakaa työhönlähtöä -ja paluuta useammalle tunnille joten pelättyä liikennekaaosta ei ole syntynyt. Ilmeisesti myös metroa korvaava bussiliikenne on toiminut kohtalaisesti ja matkustajat ovat mahtuneet busseihin. Monet ovat varmaan myös käyttäneet 550/550X+I-juna mahdollisuutta.
> Hankalin tilanne on varmaan ollut Katajanokalla jonne ei ollut minkäänlaista korvaavaa liikennettä.


Mielestäni tuo 550X oli aika turha... Havaintojeni mukaan lähdöillä oli 0-5 matkustajaa per lähtö. Olisikohan ollut parempi, jos oltaisiin ajettu Itäkeskukseen 550:na (ilman x:tä)?

----------


## kaakkuri

> Eri uutislähteiden perusteella liikenne on sujunut yllättävän hyvin keskustan ja Itä-Helsingin välillä. Ihmiset ovat ymmärtäneet jakaa työhönlähtöä -ja paluuta useammalle tunnille joten pelättyä liikennekaaosta ei ole syntynyt. Ilmeisesti myös metroa korvaava bussiliikenne on toiminut kohtalaisesti ja matkustajat ovat mahtuneet busseihin. Monet ovat varmaan myös käyttäneet 550/550X+I-juna mahdollisuutta.
> Hankalin tilanne on varmaan ollut Katajanokalla jonne ei ollut minkäänlaista korvaavaa liikennettä.


Tästä voitanee vetää se johtopäätös, että metro voidaan turhana lakkauttaa pysyvästi ja ajella bussilla lakkoliikenteen tasoisesti 10 min vuorovälein Itäväylää keskustaan. Meille lakkoilevan liikenteen maksaville autoon siirtyneille entisille joukkoliikenteen kannattajille se on tuntuvasti edullisempi ratkaisu.

----------


## vristo

> Tästä voitanee vetää se johtopäätös, että metro voidaan turhana lakkauttaa pysyvästi ja ajella bussilla lakkoliikenteen tasoisesti 10 min vuorovälein Itäväylää keskustaan. Meille lakkoilevan liikenteen maksaville autoon siirtyneille entisille joukkoliikenteen kannattajille se on tuntuvasti edullisempi ratkaisu.


Joo, ei ollut ruuhkia niin missään. Ratikoiden puuttuminenkaan ei näkynyt esimerkiksi Kallio-Sturenkatu-akselilla mitenkään ja matkustajakuormat olivat bussilinjalla h51 aivan normaaleja.

----------


## killerpop

> Joo, ei ollut ruuhkia niin missään. Ratikoiden puuttuminenkaan ei näkynyt esimerkiksi Kallio-Sturenkatu-akselilla mitenkään ja matkustajakuormat olivat bussilinjalla h51 aivan normaaleja.


Todennäköisesti kuitenkin näkyi, parantuneena liikenneturvallisuutena.

----------


## vristo

> Todennäköisesti kuitenkin näkyi, parantuneena liikenneturvallisuutena.


Näin oli ihan selvästi.

----------


## 339-DF

Minut yllätti se, että vaikka 200 000 metronousua ja saman verran ratikkanousua jäi tekemättä, niin pelkästään työajoista vähän joustamalla ja etäpäiviä pitämällä päästiin tilanteeseen, jossa autoliikenne ei juuri ruuhkautunut. Iltaruuhka oli itse asiassa tavanomaista arkipäivää lievempi. Uskaltaisiko tuosta vetää sellaisen johtopäätöksen, ettei pk-seudulla kannata enää ruveta investoimaan lisäkaistoihin ja autotunneleihin, vaan pikemminkin pyrkiä tasaamaan ruuhkahuippuja työaikajärjestelyin?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tämä on kaunis esimerkki siitä, että liikenne tosiaan sopeutuu käytettävissä olevaan kapasiteettiin. Samoin olen huomannut täällä Tampereella, että jokainen etukäteen annettu varoitus liikenteen hetkellisestä tai pysyvämmästä ruuhkautumisesta on osoittautunut vääräksi. Varoitus Helsingin liikennekaaoksesta menee tämän jatkoksi. Tietysti nämä varoittelut itse ovat yksi osasyy siihen, että ne eivät toteudu.

Sen sijaan tästä ei voi ihan suoraviivaisesti vetää sitä johtopäätöstä, että metro olisi turha tai autoliikenteen isot investoinnit olisivat turhia. Vaikka ihmiset sopeuttavat liikkumiskäyttäytymistään ja liikenteen ruuhkautuminen pysyy vakiona, liikkumismahdollisuudet vaikuttavat monella tavalla kaupungin kehitykseen: asuntojen hintatasoon, kaupan ja työpaikkojen sijoittumiseen jne. Esimerkiksi eilen tapahtunut lähes täydellinen sopeutuminen kertoo myös keskustan merkityksen vähenemisestä, sillä valtaosa ihmisistä voi näköjään vaivatta jättää keskikaupungilla käynnin väliin ainakin yhdeksi päiväksi.

Olennainen pointti on, että liikenneverkkoa kehitettäessä kyse ei ole ruuhkautumisen tai verkon tukkeutumisen estäminen (eli kapasiteetin ja nopeuden maksimoiminen), vaan kaupungin kasvun ohjaaminen haluttuun suuntaan (kapasiteetin ja nopeuden optimoiminen). Tästä näkökulmasta sitten voi jo vetääkin sen johtopäätöksen, että autoliikenteen isoja investointeja tulisi välttää, sillä haluamme kaupungin kasvavan täydennysrakentamalla eikä leviämällä.

----------


## Kani

Klikkauksia tarvitseva media käyttää mielellään superlatiivisia termejä, kaaos on yleistynyt kuvaamaan todellisuudessa vähäisiäkin poikkeustilanteita. Jotkut tahot myös syöttivät medialle väitettä, ettei linja-autoja saada liikkeelle, vaikka saatiinkin. Kaaoksen lietsonta vaikutti siten, etteivät kaikki uskaltaneet luottaa joukkoliikenteeseen. Vapaata kapasiteettia eli tyhjiä penkkejä oli ainakin 99-busseissa. Vastaavasti jotkut normaalit linjat ylikuormittuivat, kun monilla oli oletus, ettei 99-liikenne toimi. Ratikan käyttäjät saattoivat lisätä kävelyä, ja monet kanta-asiakkaat tuntuivat olevan melko tietämättömiä esim. Hämeentien bussien palveluksista. Autoliikenne keskustassa sujui hyvin. Raitiovaunujen liikennevaloja ei näköjään kytketä pois tällaisessa tilanteessa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Raitiovaunujen liikennevaloja ei näköjään kytketä pois tällaisessa tilanteessa.


Joissakin paikoissa bussi noudattaa raitiovaunun liikennevalo-opastetta, niitä paikkoja ei tosin kovin monta ole.

----------


## hylje

> Sen sijaan tästä ei voi ihan suoraviivaisesti vetää sitä johtopäätöstä, että metro olisi turha tai autoliikenteen isot investoinnit olisivat turhia.


Eivät liikenneinvestoinnit koskaan turhia ole. Aina on jotain hyötyjä jollekulle.

Kymmenen pisteen kysymys pitäisi olla se, saadaanko hinnalle vastinetta. Ja jos saadaan, miten saadaan eniten vastinetta vähäisimmälle rahalle? Nykyinen liikennesuunnittelu lähtee ikävä kyllä siitä, että lisäliikenne on aina hyvä juttu. Vaikka ne lisäliikenteen hyödyt saavutettaisiin leikkaamalla mattoa toisesta päästä ja liittämällä se toiseen, kuten tapahtuu etäisyyksien kasvaessa nopeiden seudullisten liikenneyhteyksien avulla.

Yleensä ihmiset sietävät (ja suosivat) huonompaa liikennettä kuin mitä liikennesuunnittelijat haluaisivat heidän sietävän. Paras hinta-laatusuhde saadaan osumalla liikennetarjonnalla suurin piirtein ihmisten sietokyvyn rajoille.

----------


## SD202

> Todennäköisesti kuitenkin näkyi, parantuneena liikenneturvallisuutena.


Pitää paikkansa. Lakkopäivänä tätäkään onnettomuutta ei olisi tapahtunut:
http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387807334422

----------


## Compact

> Pitää paikkansa. Lakkopäivänä tätäkään onnettomuutta ei olisi tapahtunut:
> http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387807334422


Tätäkään onnettomuutta ei olisi tapahtunut, jos espoolainen "Tiina Santander" olisi noudattanut liikennesääntöjä. Vai onko tuo Opel Insignia "linja-auto, taksi tai huoltoajossa"?

----------

